# Google- The Boy With a Thorn in His Joints - New York Times



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

New York Times
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*The Boy With a Thorn in His Joints*
*New York Times*
3 (which is the kind we gave Shepherd) on gut bacteria and gut-barrier function in children with *irritable bowel syndrome*, a disorder in which changes in the gut bacterial population are associated with inflammation in the colon. Another potential *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

